# Upgrading Firmware of TP-Link W8968



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

Guys I received my router yesterday and BSNL guys have not came to me yet for Internet Connection so I am thinking about upgrading the Firmware before that.
Please guide me how to do that, I mean I just have to connect the Router using the LAN RJ45 cable and power chord to Router and thats it ?? Do I have to make any more connections right now as Phone is not here yet to upgrade my firmware ??
If you can then give me step by step instruction, also tell me which firmware version to download. Currently my version is 1.1.0.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 14, 2013)

On TP-Link website u will get the get updates just d/l the files and put in router f/w

Edit: also on tp-link website u will get the guide how to do that


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I saw that already and have already downloaded the latest firmware but still I need to be sure.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I saw that already and have already downloaded the latest firmware but still I need to be sure.



Yeah just make sure u do that in number wise I.e; update1 than update2.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2013)

there is no v1.1.0 firmware.only 2 firmwares are available for this model:120802 & 120926.you need to install 120926 to add 3g usb modem support if it is not already present.also upgrade firmware using lan connection only & connected to ups/inverter because a power loss during upgrading will result in dead unit.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

No need to upgrade. I checked 2 days ago and found out that Firmware is already up to date. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2013)

how is it working?i am interested in range & its performance with torrents running.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> how is it working?i am interested in range & its performance with torrents running.



BSNL guys allotted me a number which was already in use and now they have to cancel my order and then put up a fresh order and he guy who do this job is on a leave and that dumb**** haven't taught anyone how to do that either. Now I have to wait till he gets back on Duty.


----------



## dummydave (Apr 25, 2013)

bro plss if u can tell me detailed performace of this router...

M very much intrested in this model but my city dealers sell nly dlink whch i dnt like much....

Plss enlighten me so that i can move forward


----------

